# Where have all the motorhomes gone?



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

we have just returned from two nights at melrose in the scottish borders. 38 pitches occupied, but only 3 motorhomes? 

are we missing something?

dave and sheena


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: where have all the motorhomes gone?*



dovtrams said:


> we have just returned from two nights at melrose in the scottish borders. 38 pitches occupied, but only 3 motorhomes?
> 
> are we missing something?
> 
> dave and sheena


Any Caravans?


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Edited - comment irrelevant now post shifted from "Satellites" forum


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

:lol: 

they were all caravans!

d&s


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Ours is behind locked gates,dont do cold weather    

Les


----------



## backaxle (Nov 6, 2006)

dovtrams said:


> we have just returned from two nights at melrose in the scottish borders. 38 pitches occupied, but only 3 motorhomes?
> 
> are we missing something?
> 
> dave and sheena


Probably all abroad at this time of the year.Thats where we should be.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

I spent Friday night at Blackshaw Moor CC site, getting the dogs away from our local firework display.

The warden said they were light on bookings last weekend but nearly fully booked for the next few. He imagined lots of people stay at home bonfire night weekend.

I guess the site was 75% full and I'd also guess 40 - 50% were tuggers, quite a big difference to summer when it can be 90% caravans on a full site.

Quite why Melrose was so devoid of motorhomes I can't think.

SDA


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

We use our van all year round.

Just driven from Edinburgh to Newcastle this afternoon on the A1 and I would guess I saw at least 10 Mortorhomes going North and no caravans.


Richard...


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

> I spent Friday night at Blackshaw Moor CC site, getting the dogs away from our local firework display.


Sorry to have missed you Andy, I remember an Adria just a couple of pitches away from us. 

Trouble with winter is our silver screens cover up the MHF sticker in the window!

It was much quieter than last time we visited in May about 6 or 7 motor homes on the Saturday night.

Trevor


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Spent yesterday at Shepton Mallet, arrived in the morning and found a good parking space - Tesco - who let the park be used for Carnival duties for that day. Found a couple of other motorhomes in there as well. The evening carnival procession was fantastic, two solid hours of some fantastic floats, some with half megawatt generators in them. All sorts. Brilliant, you could get a sun tan off them! And sound systems that a pop concert would be proud of.

Got back home at 9 mins past midnight.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Mine is on the drive, unfortunatley only out every other weekend, as Have to earn a crust, and watch the footy, but will be using the MH right the way through the winter


----------



## suepap (Jul 2, 2009)

*where have all the motorhomes gone?*

Just stayed on a CL last weekend and 4 of the 5 on the site were motorhomes. Travelling up from Somerset to West Yorkshire and back, I saw more motorhomes than caravans on the motorway - something that I am seeing more and more! It is much better in a motorhome this time of the year than in a caravan - having recently changed from the latter! When we had the caravan, it was only used during the summer, but the motorhome will be used throughout the year.

Sue


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Sue and a belated welcome to MHF. 

You said, *"When we had the caravan, it was only used during the summer, but the motorhome will be used throughout the year."*

Bravo! That's exactly how a motorhome should be used, in my opinion. It's not a vehicle, it's a lifestyle! Why should that lifestyle be exercised in the summer only? Four seasons... that's us! 

We'll be out at New Year, at Cherry Valley Manor. There's still space! :wink:


----------

